# A Crufts Question



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

seasons greetings everyone 

Well I got a gift of tickets to Crufts this year. Someone was paying attention to all the hints I dropped lol.

I have never been before but I’m told to prepare for lots of walking. I’m going on the utility breeds day as I want to see the Akitas. I’d love to go see the Kangals as well but I can’t make two days. 

We are set on another Akita sometime next year and have been in touch with a breeder already. Having exchanged a couple of emails I’m basically on the list so to speak.

What is it like at Crufts in regards to speaking to breeders/people showing etc? Are they sectioned off in a no go zone? If not, would they be too busy with their dogs to have me trying to go over to have a chat?

It’d be nice to meet my breeder(I believe she will be there) as well as others. 

I’ve been told the weekends are busier due to people taking kids (I’ll be guilty of this lol). I take it the event organisers ‘understand’ this and has stuff that will hold their attention too? 

Would hate for them to be bored all day. We intend to stay from the beginning until the group judging is over in the evening.

We are also staying in a hotel the night before so it breaks up the driving into two days instead of driving that long journey twice in a day.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi not sure I am the best person to answer your questions but will have a go.

The crufts halls are large and I seem to remember there are 5 plus the arena. So lots of walking and lots and lots of people. Weekdays are quieter and as you can imagine it is busiest from mid morning till about 3pm ish when people start heading home. There is lots to see in the halls as well as an almost continuous lineup in the main arena of activities etc. The main arena is accessible for free except on the Sunday afternoon for the best in show (not sure which day utility is on).

It's best to see discover dogs earlier on if you want to talk to Akita people there or other breeds. They may well be away for their class but will return. I found that quite a few headed off mid afternoon as it was a long day for the dogs.

The benches the dogs are housed on for the showing classes are all accessible to the public and often owners and their dogs will be nearby and they appeared to be happy to chat from what I could see though not if they were about to head off to a class. The classes were held in various rings and easily accessible so you can watch your favourite breeds being shown. As it is such a large site it's a good idea to have a plan if who and what you want to see and what order of importance those things are. As there is so much going on including demos in arenas in the halls, stands, shopping, discover dogs, the showing arenas and the main arena there will be plenty to keep everyone entertained. However depending on the age of you kids it is a very tiring day and you may need to consider that too in your plans.

My feet were very sore after a full day and I didn't manage to see everything I wanted to in one day. Also queues for toilets and food can be long and the food is quite expensive. There are places you can leave shopping etc but you have to leave the halls to do so.

There is also quite a walk from the car parks to the halls. (Parking costs extra). There are buses that can take you from the car park to the halls but the queues can be long so I usually walk.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Crufts takes up 5 very large halls so make sure you wear comfy footwear. There is loads to do and see each hall has an area were the dogs are benched and an area were there are stalls for shopping these areas tend to be the busiest.

You can access the areas were the dogs are benches and watch the dogs in the ring but please do not touch any of the dogs without asking the owner first. If you contact you breeder and tell them your are attending and wish to meet them and their dogs then they are aware you will be looking out for them and may give you their bench number so you can find them easily. Most people are happy to speak to people as long as they are not just about to go into the ring.

There will be plenty for your children to see there is discover dogs were they will be able to see and fuss all sorts of different breeds although some breeds especialy numerically small breeds may not be present on their stand if they are being exhibited that day eg I have a german spitz and last year went to see them in discover dogs but because it was toy and utiltiy day and they are a utility breed they were all in the ring as it is a numerically small breed. I didn't get to go to see them in the ring as I was also showing my italian greyhound. There are also different displays going on in the rings there are several big rings were displays take place also agility flyball oedience 

I would say though make sure you take plenty of food snacks and drinks espcially when taking kids as although you can buy food at Crufts it does tend to be very expensive. There are plenty of places were you can sit down and eat and rest. It can be a long walk from the car parks but there are shuttle buses that are free and go to and from the carparks to the halls.

I shall be there on toy and utility day showing my italian greyhound again but we are most likely at the furthest point away from everyone in hall 5


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for both of your replies. Very helpful.

So far I’ve discovered that the “doors” open at 08:15. Breed judging starts at 9am. Best of group is later in the evening around 18:30 or I think. 

Will there be a programme of sorts available telling which breed will be shown/judged where? 

Freyja, we’re going on the same day you are as Akitas are in the utility group.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

You'll have a wonderful time. Apart from the above, take plenty of money with you as the stalls are excellent. Yes. You can buy a programme which will tell you where all the breeds are and the judging times etc.


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

Sproglet said:


> You'll have a wonderful time. Apart from the above, take plenty of money with you as the stalls are excellent. Yes. You can buy a programme which will tell you where all the breeds are and the judging times etc.


Yes, according to the breeder, if the mating plans go according to plan, we should have a pup in June so I fully intend to be purchasing a few things lol. I take it the stalls will all take card? I don't want to lug a load of cash around.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Would think most should. Have fun


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

There are also cash machines at the NEC.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks @kittih and @Freyja this is very helpful info!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you seen the crufts thread ?

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/crufts-2018.459616/page-2#post-1065072682


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

TennoAkita said:


> Thank you for both of your replies. Very helpful.
> 
> So far I've discovered that the "doors" open at 08:15. Breed judging starts at 9am. Best of group is later in the evening around 18:30 or I think.
> 
> ...


You will be able to buy programmes which will tell you what is happening and were. Your breeder will be able to tell you what hall and ring akitas are in. Some breed judging actually starts at 8.30am I also show whippets although I haven't been to Crufts with them for a couple of years and because of the large entry numbers they have 2 judges one for dogs and 1 for bitches the judging in the the bitch ring always starts at 8.30 so the judging can be completed in time for the group judging.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Can I ask a question about what someone said about leaving shopping - I was intending to take a rucksack for snacks and water and for purchases - I assume I am allowed to have it with me and don't need to leave it in a left luggage area? Is the left shopping area just for big items like beds? It's just with heightened security these days I was starting to question my assumption.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

kittih said:


> Have you seen the crufts thread ?
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/crufts-2018.459616/page-2#post-1065072682


Hi yes i have seen that thread but think the posts on here give a great and informative overview of what to expect - moreso than on the other thread!

It will be my first visit this year! I am going with my 10 yr old daughter and just going for the experience so really looking forward to it!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Definitely 

This is lasts years thread which might also have some useful nuggets in too.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...one-thinking-of-attending-crufts-2017.434404/


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

You both will love it.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

JoanneF said:


> Can I ask a question about what someone said about leaving shopping - I was intending to take a rucksack for snacks and water and for purchases - I assume I am allowed to have it with me and don't need to leave it in a left luggage area? Is the left shopping area just for big items like beds? It's just with heightened security these days I was starting to question my assumption.


Yes you will be able to keep your bag with you but I have no idea about leaving shopping as with showing it's rare we have chance to do much shopping


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Most showing people are very willing to talk to you if you don’t touch their dogs without asking and don’t try talking to them when they’re busy. (You can always ask them when they’re going to be free)


----------

